# Vorfrühling



## Limnos (19. Feb. 2013)

Hi

Die ersten Anzeichen, dass der Winter zu Ende geht, erscheinen schon. Pflanzen wie Tiere. Eine Redensart besagt: toll wie ein Märzhase. "Unsere" Hasen treiben es schon im Februar ziemlich heftig. für sie ist jetzt auch schon die Fastenzeit vorbei. Man muss bis Ostern ja fit sein!


----------



## jolantha (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Limnos,
das macht ja richtig Hoffnung, bei uns ist es noch nicht soweit .


----------



## libsy (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Seid zwei Tagen schneit es und das soll noch bis Sonntag so weiter gehen. Bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf Frühling.


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

 die Bilder sind doch bestimmt vom letzten Jahr ...   

Wieso liegt da kein Schnee? Ich hab welchen, also sollen gefälligst alle welchen haben. Dieses weiße sch...zeuch.


----------



## elkop (20. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

 wir haben auch dieses grässliche weiße zeugs überall rumliegen. göga musste heute schnee schippen und mir gehen langsam die vitamin d tropfen aus.


----------



## Limnos (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hi

Wir am Niederrhein halten uns in Sachen Schnee meistens vornehm zurück. Aber zur Zeit ist es auch bei uns etwas "überzuckert". Aber das sind nur Rückzugsgefechte des Winters - hoffe ich wenigstens!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## neuemmendorfer (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Dazu passt das:

8. Dezember 
Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau 
und ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen und stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und 
zugesehen wie riesige, weiße Flocken vom Himmel herunter schweben. Es sah aus wie im Märchen. So romantisch - wir fühlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee! 

9. Dezember 
Als wir wach wurden, hatte eine riesige, wunderschöne Decke aus weißem Schnee jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was für ein phantastischer Anblick! Kann es einen schöneren Platz auf der Welt geben? 
Hierher zu ziehen war die beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte. Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fühlte mich wieder wie ein kleiner Junge. Habe die Einfahrt und den Bürgersteig freigeschaufelt. Heute Nachmittag kam Der Schneepflug vorbei und hat den Bürgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte ich die Schaufel wieder raus. Was für ein tolles Leben! 

12. Dezember 
Die Sonne hat unseren ganzen schönen Schnee geschmolzen. Was für eine Enttäuschung. 
Mein Nachbar sagt, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen soll, wir werden definitiv eine weiße Weihnacht haben. Kein Schnee zu Weihnachten wäre schrecklich! Fritz sagt, dass wir bis zum Jahresende so viel Schnee haben werden, dass ich nie wieder Schnee sehen will. Ich glaube nicht, dass das möglich ist. Fritz ist sehr nett - ich bin froh, dass er unser Nachbar ist. 

14. Dezember 
Schnee, wundervoller Schnee! 30 cm letzte Nacht. Die Temperatur ist auf -20 Grad gesunken. 
Die Kälte lässt alles glitzern. Der Wind nahm mir den Atem, aber ich habe mich beim Schaufeln aufgewärmt. Das ist das Leben! Der Schneepflug kam heute Nachmittag zurück und hat wieder alles zugeschoben. Mir war nicht klar, dass ich soviel würde schaufeln müssen, aber so komme ich wieder in Form. Wünschte ich würde nicht so Pusten und Schnaufen. 

15. Dezember 60 cm Vorhersage. 
Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert und einen Jeep gekauft. Und Winterreifen für das Auto meiner Frau und zwei Extra-Schaufeln. Habe den Kühlschrank aufgefüllt. Meine Frau will einen Holzofen, falls der Strom ausfällt. Das ist lächerlich - schließlich sind wir nicht in Alaska. 

16. Dezember 
Eissturm heute Morgen. Bin in der Einfahrt auf den Hintern gefallen, als ich Salz streuen wollte. Tut höllisch weh. Meine Frau hat eine Stunde gelacht. Das finde ich ziemlich grausam. Wieso funktioniert das Licht im Kühlschrank eigentlich nicht? 

17. Dezember 
Immer noch weit unter Null. Die Strassen sind zu vereist, um irgendwohin zu kommen. Der Strom war 5 Stunden weg. Musste mich in Decken wickeln, um nicht zu erfrieren. Kein Fernseher. Nichts zu tun als meine Frau anzustarren und zu versuchen, sie zu irritieren.

Glaube, wir hätten einen Holzofen kaufen sollen, würde das aber nie zugeben. Ich hasse es, wenn sie Recht hat! Ich hasse es, in meinem eigenen Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren!



20. Dezember 
Der Strom ist wieder da, aber noch mal 40 cm von dem verdammten Zeug letzte Nacht! Noch mehr schaufeln. Hat den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der beschissene Schneepflug kam zweimal vorbei. Habe versucht eines der Nachbarskinder zum Schaufeln zu überreden. Aber die sagen, sie hätten keine Zeit, weil sie Hockey spielen müssen. Ich glaube, dass die lügen. Wollte eine Schneefräse im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten keine mehr. Kriegen erst im März wieder welche rein. Ich glaube, dass die lügen. Fritz sagt, dass ich schaufeln muss oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die Rechnung. Ich glaube, dass er lügt. 

22. Dezember 
Fritz hatte recht mit weißer Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm von dem weißen Dreck gefallen ist und es ist so kalt, dass es bis August nicht schmelzen wird. Es hat 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich fertig angezogen war zum Schaufeln und dann musste ich pinkeln. Als ich mich schließlich ausgezogen, gepinkelt und wieder angezogen hatte, war ich zu müde zum Schaufeln. Habe versucht für den Rest des Winters Fritz anzuheuern, der eine Schneefräse an seinem Lastwagen hat, aber er sagt, dass er zu viel zu tun hat. Ich glaube, dass der Idiot lügt. 

23. Dezember 
Nur 10 cm Schnee heute. Und es hat sich auf 0 Grad erwärmt. Meine Frau wollte, dass ich heute das Haus dekoriere. Ist die bekloppt? Ich habe keine Zeit - ich muss SCHAUFELN!!! 
Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt? Sie sagt, Sie hat, aber ich glaube, dass sie lügt. 

24. Dezember 
20 Zentimeter. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest zusammen geschoben, 
dass ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte, ich kriege einen Herzanfall. Falls ich jemals den Mistkerl kriege, der den Schneepflug fährt, ziehe ich ihn an seinen Ei... durch den Schnee. 
Ich weiß genau, dass er sich hinter der Ecke versteckt und wartet, bis ich mit dem Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 km/h die Strasse runtergerast und wirft tonnenweise Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich gerade war. Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachtslieder singen und Geschenke auspacken, aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Musste nach dem Schneepflug Ausschau halten. 

25. Dezember 
Frohe Weihnachten. 60 Zentimeter mehr von der weißen ****!!! Eingeschneit. Der Gedanke an Schneeschaufeln lässt mein Blut kochen. Gott, ich hasse Schnee! Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vorbei und hat nach einer Spende gefragt. Ich hab ihm meine Schaufel über den Kopf gezogen. Meine Frau sagt, dass ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, dass sie eine Idiotin ist. Wenn ich mir noch einmal Wolfgang Petry anhören muss, werde ich sie umbringen. 

26. Dezember 
Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir hierher gezogen? Es war alles IHRE Idee. Sie geht mir echt auf die Nerven. 

27. Dezember 
Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wasserrohre sind eingefroren. 

28. Dezember 
Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwärmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. DIE ALTE MACHT MICH 
VERRÜCKT!!! 

29. Dezember 
Noch mal 30 Zentimeter. Fritz sagt, dass ich das Dach freischaufeln muss, oder es wird einstürzen. Das ist das Dämlichste was ich je gehört habe. Für wie blöd hält der mich eigentlich? 

30. Dezember 
Das Dach ist eingestürzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf 50.000€ Schmerzensgeld. 
Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren. 25 Zentimeter vorhergesagt. 

31. Dezember 
Habe den Rest vom Haus angesteckt. Nie mehr Schaufeln. 

8. Januar 
Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben. 
Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt?


----------



## Joerg (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*



Limnos schrieb:


> Aber zur Zeit ist es auch bei uns etwas "überzuckert". Aber das sind nur Rückzugsgefechte des Winters - hoffe ich wenigstens!


Hi Wolfgang,
das mit dem "überzuckert" sehe ich auf deinen Bildern nicht.
Auch am Niederrhein war dieses Jahr etwas Schnee aber glücklicherweise war es nicht lange kalt.

Dieser Winter war überall recht mild, auch wenn er mit ordentlichen Schneefällen aufgewartet hat.
Leider musste ich dieses Jahr durch einige dieser Schneefälle fahren. :-(


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Moin Wolfgang,
Balsam für die Seele und eine Freude für die Augen,
Deine ersten Blömkes!
Wir sind mindestens 3 Wochen hintendran :-(


----------



## jolantha (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hallo Neuemmendorfer
---8. Januar
*Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben.
Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt?​*
Das ist mein Lieblingssatz !  Tolle Geschichte


----------



## Bebel (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

@Neuemmendorfer
Ähnlichkeiten mit mir sehr bekannten Personen sind sicher rein zufällig.  Insbesondere die Passage mit dem Schneepflug kommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor.

Hoffentlich ist der Sch... bald vorbei.

@Limnos
Bisher trauen sich bei mir nur die __ Schneeglöckchen und die __ Winterlinge einige Blüten  zu zeigen, der Rest steht in den Startlöchern traut sich aber noch nicht.
Am Wochenende soll es ja etwas wärmer werden - noch ist der Teich jedoch mit Eis bedeckt.

LG Bebel


----------



## mg1990 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hi zusammen
Wie heißen eigentlich die Blumen auf dem ersten Bild?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (1. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Ich kenne sie als __ Winterlinge


----------



## Toddi (1. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Jetzt geht es bald wieder los.
Wassertemperatur von heute 4°C 


Gruß
Toddi


----------



## mg1990 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Danke neuemmendorfer


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Moin,

Bei meiner Nachbarin blühen schon die __ Märzenbecher ... und meine sind eingegangen 

Aber die __ Tulpen sind auch schon an die 10cm aus dem Boden raus ... es wird Frühling.

   

Bin gespannt ob meine jap. Azalee dieses Jahr wieder blüht.

Mandy


----------



## klaus e (2. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Gestern noch Hochnebelsuppe - und heute gegen 9:30 kommt doch glatt der verloren geglaubte Stern hervor,taut den Schnee und Kleiber und Meise inspizieren die Brutkästen und räumen schon mal auf


----------



## Limnos (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hi

Das letzte Bild zeigt 6 Fasanenhennen am 24.2.13
Heute konnte ich schon die stengellose Primel, den __ Huflattich und den __ Märzenbecher blühend, und Taglilie und __ Kaiserkrone schon beim Austrieb sehen. Zur gleichen Zeit flogen zwei Kranichschwärme vorbei, der eine in einer Kette, der andere suchte in einer Thermik Auftrieb zu bekommen. Man begrüßte sich mit lauten Schreien und flog gemeinsam weiter. Zwei Nachzügler kamen drei Minuten später noch vorbei. Ich hoffe, sie konnten den Haupttross noch einholen.

Es grüßen Euch der Lenz und ich!

http://s735.beta.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/2013-3-spring messengers


----------



## Gunnar (4. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

...die ersten __ Schneeglöckchen und __ Winterlinge gestern nach dem letzten Schnee....
...in der Sonne bereits in schönster Pracht...im Schatten noch geschlossen...


----------



## Limnos (11. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hi

Jetzt geht diese Wintertristesse wieder von vorne los.Hier zum Trost noch einmal ein paar Frühlingsboten. die über den neuen Wintereinbruch genauso begeistert sind wie ich., 

http://s735.beta.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/2013-3-Spring II

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Andre 69 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hallo Wolfgang
Sei mal ehrlich die Einen heizen ihren Teich im Winter und den ganzen Garten !
Nee mal ein boah ey ! 
Wir haben mal gerade ein paar __ Winterlinge ! __ Taglilien -austrieb !:shock Da ist jetzt noch nicht dran zu denken !
Eine Frage hätte ich da noch , 
im Album die erste Blume in blau ist bitte was ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hi Andre,

da sich Wolfgang noch net gemeldet hat sag ich dir mal das die blaue ne kleine Netzblattiris (__ Iris reticulata) ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hi

Meine "Gartenheizung" heißt Golfstrom. Durch unsere Lage nahe der niederländischen Grenze kommt die ausgleichende Wirkung des Meeres noch gut rüber. Wir haben hier mit die wenigsten Eistage (dauernd unter Null).  Atlantische Pflanzen wie Grauheide und Gagel haben hier ihr östlichstes Vorkommen. Hanfpalme, __ Feige, __ Mäusedorn (Ruscus), Mittelmeerzypresse oder Aralie (Fatsia) sind bei uns ohne Winterschutz dauerhaft draußen, und das seit vielen Jahren. Die Kehrseite der Medaille: wolken- und niederschlagreichere Sommer. 
Aber, damit keine Neid aufkommt, heute sieht hier *auch sooo* aus:


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

@ Frank danke !
@Wolfgang
Region Mönchengladbach ? 
Ihr werdet vom Golfstrom da "unten" beeinflusst ?  
Da hätte ich nie dran geglaubt , dachte der beeinflusst eher weiter "oben" die Regionen ,näher an der Küste !


----------



## waterman (13. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

auch im Rheinland: 20 cm Neuschnee von gestern, heute blauer Himmel es wäre ein schöner Wintertag, aber seit 13 Tagen ist doch meteoroloscher Frühling :__ nase

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Limnos (14. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hi

@ Andre
Natürlich ist in Küstennähe die Golfstromwirkung noch stärker (siehe Bretagne, Cornwall, Irland, niederländische Küste etc.) aber trotzdem wachsen hier bei uns noch Pflanzen, die weiter östlich oder nördlich nicht mehr gedeihen. (Aleppokiefer bis Holland) In der Gegend um Köln Bonn verstärkt der Rhein noch die ausgleichende Wirkung, sodass dort ein Klima herrscht wie erst wieder südlich der Alpen im Tessin. Darüber hinaus gibt es aber auch noch das Mikroklima: im Stadtinnern, im Schutz von Häusern, in Kessellagen, an großen Gewässern)
Hier noch ein paar Bilder, die auf Ostern einstimmen sollen

MfG.
Wolfgang.


----------



## Mantine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*



Joachim schrieb:


> die Bilder sind doch bestimmt vom letzten Jahr ...
> 
> Wieso liegt da kein Schnee? Ich hab welchen, also sollen gefälligst alle welchen haben. Dieses weiße sch...zeuch.



Bayern meldet: Sonnenschein, kein Schnee, plus 10 C - nur kein Neid, wird schon noch...LG Mantine


----------



## Christine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*



Hallo Mantine,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man sich mit so einem ersten Beitrag hier gut einführt.  

Verschnupfte Grüße
Christine,
die gerade durch 10 cm Neuschnee gestapft ist


----------



## Mantine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

ja mei:beten.....also gut....drei Meter Neuschnee und 20 Grad minus.....besser?:?


----------



## Plätscher (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Bilder, die auf Ostern einstimmen sollen
> ...



Hallo, Wolfgang,

was willst du uns mit diesen Bildern sagen, etwa weisse Ostern


----------



## Gunnar (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Hallo, Wolfgang,
> 
> was willst du uns mit diesen Bildern sagen, etwa weisse Ostern




...auch bei uns sind die Aussichten auf weisse Ostern, oh je oh je....


----------



## guenter (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Es wird Zeit!


----------



## bms15606 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Der meteorologische Frühlingsanfang auf der Insel Rügen.


----------



## lotta (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Boa, NEEEE
das sind doch nun aber sicher Fotos vom Januar?
Heute ist OFFIZIELLER FRÜHLINGSANFANG


----------



## samorai (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Grüße aus der Havel-Stadt Brandenburg! 85 km östlich von Berlin,aufgenommen vor 5min.

 




LG Ron!!!


----------



## Kuni99 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*



> Der meteorologische Frühlingsanfang auf der Insel Rügen.



Meteorologischer Frühlingsanfang war bereits am 1. März. Heute um 12:02 war kalendarischer Frühlingsanfang.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## bms15606 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hallo Kai,

danke für den Hinweis. Kleiner Fehler von unserer Seite . Also die Bilder sind vom kalendarischen Frühlingsanfang.


----------



## dream35 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*



jolantha schrieb:


> Limnos,
> das macht ja richtig Hoffnung, bei uns ist es noch nicht soweit .



Ich hoffe auch dass es endlich vorbei ist. Aber es ist bei uns immer noch kalt und schneit ab und zu auch noch... brrrr... ich will endlich wärme, frühling..oder noch besser...sommer


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Huhu...
So gaaaanz allmählich fängt's an zu tauen, jeden Tag 1 cm (toll,wa?)
Aber immerhin ist die Eisdecke vom Teich weg , und ganz unten sieht man die Fischis (Goldorfen, Goldis und sogar die Schleierschwänze scheinen überlebt zu haben !
Aber sie bewegen sich noch kaum, kein Wunder bei der Kälte (Wassertemperatur so um die 2 Grad :shock)
Ich bin bestimmt gegen Gewalt gegen Frauen, aber Frau Holle sollte mal eins in "die Fresse" kriegen. 
Naja, is doch wahr!:evil
LG.
Goldkäferchen


----------



## libsy (28. März 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Bis Morgen mittag soll es ja nur 5 - 10 cm schneien. Wer etwas das Wetter verfolgt, der weiß dass z.B. im Osten bis nach dem 5 April keine Hoffnung auf Frühling besteht.
Ich kann mich fast gar nicht erinnern, dass mal solang ein Winter gedauert hat. Bis in den April hinein.


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Moin zusammen,
trotz wirklich fieser Minusgrade nachts,
eiskaltem Wind tagsüber, hat der Sonnenschein, ja ihr lest richtig Sonnenschein, ab und an
doch ausgereicht, um den Garten ein wenig in Schwung kommen zu lassen.
Klammheimlich sozusagen starten die ersten Pflanzen durch.
Heute Mittag war ich dann mal mit der Kamera zur Stelle....
und anschl. habe ich 2 Stunden im Strandkorb leckeren Kaffee und ein gutes Buch genossen - und dies ist kein Aprilscherz!


----------



## Springmaus (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Vorfrühling*

Hallo,


ja einfach herrlich !!! 

 wir hatten heute auch einen wunderschönen Sonnentag !


Meine Fische schwimmen alle oben und genießen die Sonne!

 zu meinem Entsetzten musste ich feststellen das der Sonnenbarsch seine
Arbeit nicht gut gemacht hat!!! Mind. 6 Babyfische habe ich gesehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

